# Value for money wood for tanks.



## Lindy (31 May 2014)

I have just bought some more wood from a seller on ebay and have to say I'm well pleased. This time it is a substantial piece of bog wood




I also got the redmoor root for gourami gloaming from the same seller.



This is made from 3 pieces of root. 
The ebay seller is gre0044. I have not received free stuff from him for a promo, just sharing a great and value for money source of wood. The rest is up to you and your imagination! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## allan angus (31 May 2014)

hi you dont say how much you paid so great value is a bit hard to judge  must say both nice looking bits of wood


----------



## MirandaB (31 May 2014)

I've bought from him before and his prices are very good


----------



## Wallis97 (1 Jun 2014)

I agree - I got my red moor root from him - that's the one in the aquanano 40 you saw Miranda


From Alex - Internet names may vary. Comment is not fit for human consumption. May contain nuts.
Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (1 Jun 2014)

The bogwood was £18 posted, it's just over 60cm long.. The redmoor root was about £13 a piece, similar pieces  from a well known aquarium scaping online store were £24 each and took much longer to arrive in the post ie over a week compared to a couple of days..


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Jun 2014)

Nice find.


----------



## Adam humphries (24 Aug 2014)

Bought my mountain stone from him too


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (26 Sep 2014)

His Aqua Nature World site is very good im looking and theres so much choice and his prices are very reasonable.
Im hopefully after wood and stone just don't let the Mrs know sshhhhh


----------

